# Recent Herping Pics



## NickGeee (Oct 7, 2015)

Some pictures from the last month or so, ill try to add some story in with them...
I went up to Mt Buller in Victoria with my family for a ski trip earlier last month, and after seeing afew thawed out ski runs, I went to investigate.



McCoy’s Skink ( Anepischestosia maccoy) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
It was nuts to see these guys sheltering only a metre from a large sheet of snow!



McCoy’s Skink (Nannoscincus maccoy) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
This last guy is most likely another McCoy's. However it was found in different habitat and had some different body and belly patterns, however was still quite small (if you can make out the ant)



Juvenile McCoy’s Skink (Anepischestosia maccoy) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Quick pitstop on the way back for some pies in the township of Yea revealed a large blue-tongue under a sheet of tin.



Eastern Blue-tongue Lizard (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Another failed trip for Parasuta nigriceps revealed alot of these Thick Tailed Geckos, I have never seen an adult at this spot before but i saw 3 in about 5 minutes!



Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Thick Tailed Gecko in threat display (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
To the West of Melbourne lies many waterways full of these frogs!



Lesueur's frog (Litoria lesueurii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And of course the highlight of my holidays



Eastern Froglet (Crinia signfera) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Some snakes, probably one of favorite moments photographing reptiles was with this Tiger Snake, such an awesome creature in how it behaved and puffed up its neck.



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A big brown from the same area, another awesome animal.



Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Cunningham being painful...



Cunningham Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After North Melbourne's loss I thought it wold be a good idea to head down to South West Victoria to find some small brown skinks, as you do...
My goal was to get photos of the 'Plain' form of the Whites Skink, as i believe only afew have been seen in the grampians before.
I ended up seeing three, but due to the temperature these guys where impossible to catch! this is the best photo i got of one, if you believe me...



Plain Form Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A new species for me, this guy had lost a leg!



Eastern three-lined skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Some regular form Whitii, they look way better than the Melbourne ones...



Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Whites Skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
These guys are far more common than garden skinks in the gramps, this was a nice looking animal however!.



Southern water skink (Eulamprus tympanum tympanum) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After stopping at a local pub for a cooldown and a quick check of the footy score, we headed out east on the hopes of finding more small brown skinks..
HURRAH!



Bougainville's skink (Lerista bougainvillii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern Robust Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After missing a mentia greyii I decided it was finally time to pack up and head back to camp.
During the night the chorus of frogs drew me to the water, followed by a pack of creepy tourists!



Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili dumerili) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili dumerili) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
and to top it off, whats a trip to the grampians without seeing a Black Rock Skink?



Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatillis intermedia) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
hope you enjoyed, ill upload some habitat pics when i can
cheers


----------



## Josch (Oct 8, 2015)

Very nice photos of great herps! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool finds as usual! That tiger snake was majestic, the mccoy's skink was cool-looking as well.

Bredli


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 8, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Cool finds as usual! That tiger snake was majestic, the mccoy's skink was cool-looking as well.
> 
> Bredli


Cheers! i was quite happy with those finds


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 8, 2015)

Fantastic photography as always, Nick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice! Haha you got the EB lol nice work Nick!


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 9, 2015)

Great animals, your photography is coming along nicely.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2015)

BrownHash said:


> Great animals, your photography is coming along nicely.



That it is!, keep it up Nick!. Now you just have to find some cool mallee animals!


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 9, 2015)

richoman_3 said:


> That it is!, keep it up Nick!. Now you just have to find some cool mallee animals!


Obscura here I come!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 10, 2015)

What camera are you using?


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=36635]NickGeee[/MENTION], Me thinks it is time for the 2 Nick's to go bush together (pref in the Mallee) and young mr Volpe can share some of his macro and depth of field expertise, can you imagine the competitive pics we would get then, Nick Gale your photographic expertise is becoming spectacular.  .......................Ron


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 10, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> @NickGeee, Me thinks it is time for the 2 Nick's to go bush together (pref in the Mallee) and young mr Volpe can share some of his macro and depth of field expertise, can you imagine the competitive pics we would get then, Nick Gale your photographic expertise is becoming spectacular.  .......................Ron


I think me needs to go with them, then it would be the 3 omegas! Plus me always wanted to go up to the mallee haha


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 10, 2015)

mad_at_arms said:


> What camera are you using?


Canon 100D, a 100mm macro lense (although with the brown snake I used a regular 18-55) and two flashes on a bracket.

- - - Updated - - -



ronhalling said:


> @NickGeee, Me thinks it is time for the 2 Nick's to go bush together (pref in the Mallee) and young mr Volpe can share some of his macro and depth of field expertise, can you imagine the competitive pics we would get then, Nick Gale your photographic expertise is becoming spectacular.  .......................Ron


Haha cheers! One day


----------



## brandosmith (Nov 4, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> I think me needs to go with them, then it would be the 3 omegas! Plus me always wanted to go up to the mallee haha


I'm in the Mallee (Mildura) if you ever want photo's of brown snakes I can take you out to my Aunty's in Pomona NSW. 
She has new families hatch evety year. I'm too scared to go outside when I visit her! 
Come to think of it... I'm scared to go outside in summer period. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

